# papatte en rond dodo minette



## herr lehmann

Ciao a tutti,
avrei bisogno di capire meglio questa espressione. Dovrebbe essere linguaggio infantile per "andare a nanna" o qualcosa del genere, ma vorrei capire meglio l'immagine perché devo tradurla. Il contesto è il seguente (si parla di una bambina che vorrebbe fare la nanna con gli orsetti disegnati sul suo pigiama): "Je voudrais tant qu'ils m'accueillent parmi eux, dans leur sommeil, et leur ignorance, leur papatte en rond dodo minette". Devo secondo voi tradurre l'immagine della zampetta riferita agli orsetti? O basta "fare la nanna con loro" o qualcosa del genere?
GRAZIE!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
"Papattes (normalmente al plurale) en rond" allude alla posizione della micina (minet/minette = nome familiare quasi generico per un(a) gatto/a) che dorme sul fianco con le zampe in tondo . 
Per il resto, decidi da solo, sei tu il madrelingua !


----------



## herr lehmann

Grazie mille, mi è molto utile sapere che fa riferimento alla posizione del gatto, non l'avevo colto!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut herr lehmann,

Ça me fait penser à « Coucouche panier, papatte en rond ».
Cf. aussi cette chanson :
« Coucouche panier, papatte en rond
Les yeux fermés, on fait ronron
Coucouche panier, papatte en rond
Pour bien rêver, c'est ça qu'est bon »


----------



## itka

> Ça me fait penser à « Coucouche panier, papatte en rond ».


 Oui ! 
Letteralmente : sdraiarsi [nella _o sulla ?_] cuccia, zampette in tondo. Si usa per dire al cucciolo o al gattino di coricarsi e di dormire.


----------



## herr lehmann

Perfetto! Ora ho capito l'immagine! Grazie a tutti! La canzone non la conoscevo....


----------

